# HP Pavillion tx2000 mit potenterer Grafik



## px2 (12. März 2008)

Hy 
warum hat hp bei seinem tx2000 (das mit dem schwenkbaren display) nicht eine potentere Grafik als diese lausige geforce go 6150 eingebaut 
das zerstört für mich das gesamtbild des notebooks. Mit diesem schrotteil als graka kannst de ja nicht einmal CS vernunftig spielen.
Ne Radeon HD xxxx hätte sich da wesentlich besser gemacht.
Und noch ne frage wird es eins mit einer schnelleren graka geben?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. März 2008)

Das ist ein 12 Zoll Notebook. Eine seperate Grafikkarte würde das gesamte Platz- und Temperaturmanagement außer Kontrolle bringen.

Es müssten komplizierte und weitreichende Veränderungen am Gehäuse vorgenommen werden. Dann wird auch nicht mehr der dreistellige Preis haltbar sein.

Klinkt blöd ist aber so.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2008)

Jepp, ist ein Subnotebook in der Tablet-PC-ausführung. Bei der Größe gilt allgemein: Stromsparen und wenig Gewicht > Leistung

12" Notebooks mit halbwegs schneller Grafiklösung sind die absolute ausnahme und dann meist schweineteuer.


----------



## px2 (13. März 2008)

aber müssen sie unbedingt eine karte der vorletzten generation einbauen ich meine es gibt ja auch sparsame neuere grakas


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2008)

Ich denke HP ist da eine Kooperation mit Nvidia eingegangen, um Entwicklungskosten für ein eigenes Mainboard zu sparen. Deshalb die 6150. Es gibt einige 12" Notebooks mit Nvidia Chipsätzen aber nur extrem wenige 12" Notebooks von HP.

Kostenersparnis um den dreistelligen Preis zu halten.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. März 2008)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a271157.html
die Alternative mit X3100 kostet ne Ecke mehr. Viel mehr gibts in der Klasse allgemein nicht, selbst die Subnotebooks für 2800 EUR haben Intel GMA950 oder X3100 drin, soweit ich das sehen konnte. Das ist wie gesagt der Preis für Gewicht und Kompaktheit.

Die 15" Pavilions für dasselbe Geld haben spieletauglichere Grafikchips drin.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2008)

Oftmals haben diese kleinen Dinger nur einen 4Zellen oder gar 3Zellen Akku drinne. Eine Extra-Grafikkarte würde da entgültig die Akkulaufzeit auf <1h drücken.

Ein ergebnis einer Zielgruppenanalyse würde wohl auch unausweichlich zu Leuten tendieren, die mit dem Notebook arbeiten wollen. Nur Arbeiten. Da brauchts dann auch keine Extra-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. März 2008)

Spielen bei 12" und verkleinerter Tastatur ist ohnehin nervtötend. 
Man muss sich da einfach entscheiden zwischen Ultraportabel und spieletauglich. 12" Subnotebook vs 15" notebook. Weniger als 2kg vs 2,7-3kg.

Das ist der Wahrheit.


----------



## px2 (13. März 2008)

ich will ja nicht spielen damit werd mir sowieso irgeneine linuxdistribution draufmachen aber die 6150 ist einfach veraltet


----------

